# V1 w pop detection



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

anyone hear any rumors about the new valentine 1's having POP detection, or when the new version will be out?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

whats pop detection?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

does this have something to do with radar detectors?


----------



## caffeind (Nov 3, 2005)

you can send the v1 back and have it upgraded to the newest released software such as pop


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

PASSPORT 8500 X50 has the same feature, and it works. Mine has paid for itself more than once. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes...both V1 and x50 come with POP support. Whether you choose one or the other is completely up to you.

Some prefer the cheaper price of the x50...some prefer the arrows of the V1.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well it figures, soon as I start talking about how good my radar detector is I get a damn speeding ticket! 68 in a 55, that's a load of crap...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Laser get you?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah it was laser, detector went off and I didn't think much about it cause I was only going 13 over. Next thing I know I'm sittin on the side of the road...My first ticket in 2 years, the last one made me learn my lesson I thought. Cost $474.75. I haven't checked on this one yet.


----------

